# Umm, wisteria is *really* oxygenating the water?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this video I took of my water wisteria after a water change. One of the broken branches is actually leaking out tiny little bubbles! Has anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup,

It's called pearling (normally) lol.

In your case you just broke the oxygen veins and leechin o2 into the water.

In the perfect environment when you have good light, fertz , and co2, they will actually do that without the branch being broken. Basically the plant is producing excess o2 and releasing it into the water 

The best feeling is seeing your plants pearl.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cool! I've seen pictures of other plants pearling, but didn't know they actually bubbled! And I thought it was only certain plants that did that.

Thanks for the info


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> The best feeling is seeing your plants pearl.


Wow, Shawn, you need a life. The best feeling is spending time with my family, especially playing with Felicia. If plants pearling turns your crank, more power to you my friend.


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, Shawn, you need a life. The best feeling is spending time with my family, especially playing with Felicia. If plants pearling turns your crank, more power to you my friend.


That IS funny 

Gotta enjoy the simple things in life tho, right?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, Shawn, you need a life. The best feeling is spending time with my family, especially playing with Felicia. If plants pearling turns your crank, more power to you my friend.


Well, seeing plants pearl is very origasmatic.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow, Shawn, you need a life. The best feeling is spending time with my family, especially playing with Felicia. If plants pearling turns your crank, more power to you my friend.


If anyone doesn't think i get razzed, this is proof we all do  but yes.. i do need a life


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO, hilariousness.


----------

